# starting a dress



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, I've done throw pillows, aprons, a robe and now I'm ready to graduate to something a little more fun. 


I picked out a material that I really like, but its a little on the see through side. 
What sould be used as backing? 
Muslin?


And I need yalls opinion on a contrast color..
I tried matching the navy, but I can't get a close enough match. Its the salmon and navy










When I get home ill post the pattern


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I found the pattern! 
I think I'm going to do D front with a C back

http://www.simplicity.com/p-9014-misses-dress.aspx#t-0


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I've never done big kid clothes, but I got the slip material to line the dress I'm gonna make one day..........
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What is the fiber content of the fabric? You'll need a plain fabric in the color of the main color of the print fabric if you want it to be a rich color. White under it will wash it out. A nude color under it will give it a color similar to on the bolt, but remember you're seeing layers of that fabric causing the intensity of the color you see.

I would get the similar fabric content, then take that fabric and lay over the possible lining fabric colors to see how it changes the main fabric color intensity - and choose the lining from what you see there.

And the piping should be held close to the fabric as you have chosen the top and lining fabric to see how the blue will actually look.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

When you said piping, you mean the darker green edges and the backing?

I got the fabric at the local walmart on sale for like $2.50 a yard. Nothing up there matches either the salmon or the navy when it comes to the solid color. 
I spent 30 minutes trying to convince my eyes something did..
Ive wondered if a creme/off whitish color would look okay?


As far as zippers go..
Should I just get white or get an invisible one?


While down at Joanns I went ahead and grabbed 2 yards of an darker off white muslin while it was 40% off..
I have it laid out on the floor with the fabric on top and I kind of like the color its giving me.. so it will work?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you like the colors and the fabrics are similar fiber content.
You don't want to put 100% cotton with a Rayon - they will wear and shrink in the wash differently.

So man made fibers with man made fibers, and cottons with cottons.

Either zipper is fine as long as you follow the directions. The regular zipper will require a zipper foot that is usually with your machine when bought. The invisible zipper requires a different type zipper foot that usually has to bought separately.
I do regular zippers - it's a preference thing.

the piping is that line of dark that runs down the lines of the dress design. You do not have to have it. Leaving it off and you'll have a perfectly nice dress and one that will probably not frustrate you as much as one with piping. It's in the top left bodice dark lines. 

And seems there is binding on the sleeves and neckline. Just do it step by step; ask here and find you tubes that show how.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

aw, I need a special presser foot to do zippers?
I bought a sewing machine from the thrift store so it came with nothing


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Angie is pointing you in a very good direction, so I'll let her continue. I just want to say that I admire your interest and enthusiasm. We all had a beginning and had to learn. I see some good sewing skills in your future.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - thrift store machines are sometimes the very best and good to learn on.

Now, can you tell me what brand and model it says on your machine or take a photo of it? That will help me show you what you need.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...26-thrift-store-find-fleetwood-questions.html
There is a while thread on it 


But if you wanted to see the presser foot


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is the basic zipper foot for a regular zipper


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for the invisible zipper the foot would look something like this.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would think if you have a Hancock's or Joann's nearby that they might have one that you could get. But the attachment to the shank is what I am most concerned about. From looking I think you may have to screw the feet on and off, rather than the more modern having a shank that you can just snap the foot onto.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmm.. I'll poke around joanns and see if the have one.. if not.. maybe ebay?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

yep, ebay would work, maybe even Amazon.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You don't HAVE to have a zipperfoot. It's a pain, but can be done. Youtube probably has some how-to's on using a regular foot.

Mon


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Look at the high shank feet at Joann's or Hancock's.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, I asked around at Hancocks and Joanns..
Wasnt very much help. 

The only thing they could point me to was a box of different colored snap on pieces.
A lot like this, but the pieces were blue, yellow, and red (I think)
http://www.joann.com/invisible-zipper-foot-for-ykk-invisible-zippers/xprd1130597/


I wasnt sure what I was looking at so I opted to wait before any purchases



Also, I still need to pick a contrast color for the Salmon/Coral and Navy. 
Ive been thinking an off white?
A friend suggested grey, but since I will be wearing it at a baby shower, I felt like grey might be a little "mute"


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

search "high shank zipper foot" on ebay. Will get you lots to choose from. Also try "high shank cording foot" same thing, different name.

I would also highly advise that you wash and dry your fabric before cutting it out. Esp. the unbleached muslin you got at Joanns. It will shrink.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sara, what you posted is a invisible zipper foot set. It has several shank attachments (blue parts) , and the foot part (cream) snaps on the one blue part that fits your machine.

I remember way back when you could get one free when you purchased an Invisible Zipper. Always laugh when I see them included with a set of old attachments - 

I prefer to use a cording type zipper foot, even with invisible zippers.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I sewed one in with a regular foot last week. It took a little while prepping, but I'm pleased enough with the results. 
I'm the next day or two I should be finished with this dress


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I once used muslin for a lining, and lived to regret it. It wrinkles SO badly, the dress always needed a lot of ironing. Also, it shrinks for a long time, and is so llosly woven, it wants to stretch out any part cut on the bias.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I pre washed in HOT water both the fabric and the muslin. 
The dress is done now, and it does wrinkle easy, but I hang a lot of my clothes anyways..

There are no "exposed" ends of the muslin, so I hope it holds out till at least next summer. 
I only plan to wear it this saturday, possibly a few times in the spring and a couple in the summer.. If I can get that out of it, Ill be happy. 
Shoot, if I can make it out still dressed this Saturday, Ill be happy :happy:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I just wanted to show y'all the finished product and say a big thank you to everyone here that has helped me! 
I wore it to my cousins baby shower and received many complements on it.
And what's best.. it held together


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I like it! Very pretty. You look very stylish.

What will your next project be?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you! I'm working on a jacket now. I found a large roll of fabric I'm a thrift store for $5. It's not a print I'd normally wear, but I'm going to embrace it


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep us posted.:thumb:


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You did a very good job. Keep it up and you'll be a pro in no time. I love that pattern. Wish I had the body type to wear it.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I'm still working in the jacket, but I'll be honest.. I got a little discouraged when I was turning a part inside out and the fabric began unraveling at the seam. I went back and fixed it, but I'm not sure I want to spend the extra time finishing it if it is just going to tear in the end. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

